# A Good Fishing



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

*Good Fishing*

This morning, I went fishing, and i had a good catch : a eel, a crayfish, a carp, and a trout.

F Couperin : L'anguille (the eel)
F Poulenc : L'écrevisse (The crayfish)
F Poulenc : La carpe (The carp)
F Schubert : die Forelle (the trout)


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Dude...

Sounds like you went digging as well as fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

In fact it was not necessary to dig much, because I have got three of them at home:
- the crayfish and the carp, with Pierre Berbac (baritone) accompanied on the piano by Francis Poulenc himself,
- the trout, performed by Dietrich F D (the great one!)
and I heard the fourth on the radio.

i've got also many insects in my pocket….a cricket, a grasshopper, a collection of butterflies but I don't want to bother you…(I won't start a thread with that )

Nevertheless, I don't resist the temptation to read you Guillaume Apollinaire'poem : " The grasshopper": ( music by F. Poulenc).:

_Here's the fine grasshopper,
John the Baptist's food. 
May my poetry be like it,
A treat for the best people._


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

You would think that all these composers could find something more inspiring then a fish! 

What about a beautiful woman? 

Or a walk in the woods? 

At least *Prokofiev* had *Ivan The Terrible *for inspiration. 

(And of course, Comrade Stalin.  )


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

cato said:


> You would think that all these composers could find something more inspiring [...],
> like a walk in the woods?


the woods are full of insects, aren't they?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> - the trout, performed by Dietrich F D (the great one!)


Is "the trout" a song, or was Dieskau a pianist?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Is "the trout" a song, or was Dieskau a pianist?


A lied, from which the famous Trout Quintet takes its name.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> A lied, from which the famous Trout Quintet takes its name.


Oh, okay. Schubert has adapted a lot from lied(er)s, hasn't he?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Ya know the Wanderer Fantasy... Guess why the name?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Ya know the Wanderer Fantasy... Guess why the name?


Yes, I have read about that, too. But _Death and the Maiden_ and _Rosemunde_ are from other types of works, right?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Dunno, but we can always Wiki-it


----------

